# مع القذافى مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

شعار المظاهرات في ليبيا:" الشعب يريد تفسيرالخطاب"​



عاجل | القذافي يحذر الجميع، الأسطول الأمريكي يقترب من السواحل .. والجيش الإسرائيلي في السلوم .. وأمنا الغوله في بني غازي .. وأبو رجل مسلوخه على الحدود التونسية .. والنداهه في طرابلس .. فرام حط أيده ع شرق ليبيا .. وسلاحف النينجا أعلنوا انسحابهم .. وفى ومخلوقات فضائيه نازلة دلوقتي.+​ 


عاجل : قناة الجزيرة تعتذر عن بث خطاب القذافي حيث ان حقوق الملكية للخطاب مخصصة لقناة موجه كوميدي​



ملابس القذافي​ 
برعاية سيدار للستائر​ 

عاجل: التليفزيون الليبى يهدد باعادة عرض خطاب القذافى مرة اخرى اذا لم يستسلم الثوار​ 


ياباني و ليبي تحدوا بعض , الياباني بيقول ل الليبي احنا اغبى واحد فينا بيصنع لاب توب , الليبي رد عليه و قاله احنا اغبى واحد فينا رئيس جمهورية​ 


القذافى :
هو اللى مسلينا .. هو 
هو اللى مضحكنا .. هو 
هو اللى مسخسخنا .. هو​ 


عااااااااااجل القذافى يعلن بنفسة نباء مقتلة على يد شباب الثورة.​​​​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

القذافى :
هو اللى مسلينا .. هو 
هو اللى مضحكنا .. هو 
هو اللى مسخسخنا .. هو

هههههههههه جامده يا حبي​


----------



## zezza (23 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه 
بذمتك سمعتى خطاب بالجمال ده قبل كدة 
فكرنى بعادل امام"" اتبالطل عبزعغ هثقربغ تقبثع عبغثغ ثبالع ميبع بغل... الامبرالية من الامبرة و التوسعية من التوسع ""
هههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 فبراير 2011)

*يابنتي كفاية حرام عليكي
مرمطي الراجل 
منزله عنه 60 موضوع 

*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

> القذافى :
> هو اللى مسلينا .. هو
> هو اللى مضحكنا .. هو
> هو اللى مسخسخنا .. هو
> ...


 
شكرا يا قمر هههههههههه​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بذمتك سمعتى خطاب بالجمال ده قبل كدة
> فكرنى بعادل امام"" اتبالطل عبزعغ هثقربغ تقبثع عبغثغ ثبالع ميبع بغل... الامبرالية من الامبرة و التوسعية من التوسع ""
> هههههههههههه


 
والله خطاباته مسلية

مش زى اللغة العربية اللى بيتكلموا بيها معانا ههههههههههههه
​شكرا زيزا يا قمر​​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

*



يابنتي كفاية حرام عليكي
مرمطي الراجل 
منزله عنه 60 موضوع 


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بطل ولازم ياخد حقه هههههههههههههه

عارف هانى رمزى فى ابو العربى مع ابوه الشهيد

شكرا كيرلس لردك الجميل*


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل: التليفزيون الليبى يهدد باعادة عرض خطاب القذافى مرة اخرى اذا لم يستسلم الثوار​**
​ **
متهيالى يستسلموا احسن
الراجل ده تحففففففففففففففة
مفيش منمه اتنين
ميرسى لك يا كوينة*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 فبراير 2011)

حلوة اوى السادات كان يقول الواد المجنون وقد صدق


HappyButterfly قال:


> *عاجل: التليفزيون الليبى يهدد باعادة عرض خطاب القذافى مرة اخرى اذا لم يستسلم الثوار​**
> ​ **
> متهيالى يستسلموا احسن
> الراجل ده تحففففففففففففففة
> ...


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة بجد
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## انريكي (23 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

بجد الراجل ده حيعوف الحكم من وراكي يا تاسوني ههههههههههه

بس بجد موضوع تحفة ههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
ربنا يخليهولنا 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 فبراير 2011)

الراجل حايهدد بضرب طرابلس لو ما توقفتيش كتابة عنة هههههههههههه
ارحمية ارحمو من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السماء


----------



## Nemo (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى ميرسى يا قمر
وخدى دى عندك:

اشهر اقوال القذافي :
للمرأة حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر أو أنثى
 أنا لست ديكتاتورا لأغلق الفيس بوك .. لكني سأعتقل من يدخل عليه 
تظاهروا كما تشاؤن ولكن لا تخرجوا إلى الشوارع والميادين !!
 ساظل فى ليبيا الى ان اموت او يوافينى الاجل

فى الحالة دى احنا بأه نعمل ايه؟؟؟
دعوة لمظاهرة ترليونية للاعتذار لحسنى..و ستكون بعنوان:جمعة ال يشوف بلاوى غيره تهون عليه بلوته
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

*



متهيالى يستسلموا احسن
الراجل ده تحففففففففففففففة
مفيش منمه اتنين
ميرسى لك يا كوينة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لو مستسلموش هما الجانين على نفسهم

احنا بنخلى مسئوليتنا ههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> حلوة اوى السادات كان يقول الواد المجنون وقد صدق


 
هههههههههههه اول مرة اعرف انه كان بيقول كده

لاء فعلا صدق

شكرا استاذ سعيد


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة بجد
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


 
*شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> 
> بجد الراجل ده حيعوف الحكم من وراكي يا تاسوني ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههه وراه وراه

شكرا انريكى لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههه
> ربنا يخليهولنا
> ههههههههههههه


 
يارب ههههههههههههه

شكرا كوكو لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> الراجل حايهدد بضرب طرابلس لو ما توقفتيش كتابة عنة هههههههههههه
> ارحمية ارحمو من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السماء


 
لا مستحيل مش هسيبه ههههههههههههه

شكرا شايمس لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى ميرسى يا قمر
> وخدى دى عندك:
> 
> اشهر اقوال القذافي :
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه لسة منزلة موضوع كده فى القسم

ايه التوافق ده يا قمر

مظاهرة ترليونية هيستورده شعب من برة ولا ايه ههههههههههه

شكرا نيمو يا قمر


----------



## رانا (28 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يابنتي كفاية حرام عليكي
> مرمطي الراجل
> منزله عنه 60 موضوع
> 
> *


*يستاهل
مجنون 
هههههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شعار المظاهرات في ليبيا:" الشعب يريد تفسيرالخطاب"​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا جدا روعه يستاهل هههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2011)

*القذافى فى شبرا

[YOUTUBE]U_Oz4TWXpyU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## قمر الشام (2 مارس 2011)

*مهضومة... زنقة  زنقة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه


 
شكرا رانا كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> *شكرا جدا روعه يستاهل هههههههه*




هههههههه فعلا يستاهل المجنون

شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> *القذافى فى شبرا
> 
> *​


 
ههههههههههه

جميل الفيديو استاذ نهيسى


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> *مهضومة... زنقة زنقة
> ههههههههههههههههه *




ههههههههههههه
​شكرا كتير يا قمر​​


----------

